# Ibis Tandem



## Joshboro (Mar 3, 2005)

I have a line on a used Ibis Touche' tandem (they are back in business but don't make a tandem right now). Does anyone out there have one or know when they were in production. I found one review on-line but it's not dated.

Thanks


----------



## Becky Thatcher (Jan 4, 2006)

Check this thread

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=59863

A lot of links and other information are contained therein.


----------

